# Looking for advice on operating a tedder.



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

This is my first time tedding hay. I have a 2 basket tedder that a neighbor let's me use all summer. (He only uses it to spread out pea vines.

I am cutting with a 14' haybine and laying in a 50-60 inch windrow. I can't seem to get an even spread. If I run center on the windrow, it spreads it out but is silly thick in the middle. If I drive with one tractor wheel on the windrow, it does spread it out better but it won't pick up the hay in the tire track.

Any tips? Thanks


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

How high are the teeth off the ground at the center/front of one of your spinners? I like mine to be 1" off the ground (I have fairly flat land so I can go pretty close and not worry about scalping). The hay that gets swept from the lower gather point tends to help pick up the center of the windrow for me. Spread pattern is usually good even at low rpm's.

I also cut most of my crops somewhat high (3" - 4") so I have some stubble for the windrow to lay on for air flow, and to be friendly to the crop. If I cut really low I get pickup issues with the tedder.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you haven't already, you need to experiment with rpms, ground speed, and moisture at tedding.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Like bishop said make shore that the teeth at the front center is low enough to pick up the hay but not low enough to get in the dirt I set tho toe of my shoe under the center front tooth and adjust it down to where it's tight against it


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> If you haven't already, you need to experiment with rpms, ground speed, and moisture at tedding.


If did not read HiTech, read it again, this is dead on, I would add also possible number of times you ted (I normally only ted once, but some people ted numerous times). You have to find out what is working in YOUR area, on YOUR crop and YOUR conditions. IMHO


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Does your tedder have an adjustment for the angle on the baskets?


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I do have an adjustment for the angle but that also determines how close the teeth are to the ground. There is no other height adjustment. (Gt-310 tonutti)

I have experimented with the speed of everything but I'm thinking I might be out there too soon. I am less than an hour behind the haybine. Would waiting a day help?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some have an angle adjustment and a height adjustment.

I'm no expert on tedding but I don't think waiting would matter. It sounds like if you get the baskets running a alittle flatter to the ground they would miss less in the center. I googled it and see it's a pull type and not a 3 point.

Can you change the height on your drawbar, maybe a little higher on the drawbar, and then adjust the angle/height adjustment?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is your tine angle adjustable?


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I can loosen the bolt that holds each one on and rotate the tine but I don't know if it is intended to be adjusted.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

jtpfarm said:


> I can loosen the bolt that holds each one on and rotate the tine but I don't know if it is intended to be adjusted.


Where are they positioned now? There was a previous thread on here and the eventual consensus was that if you advance the tips ahead a few (like 5-10) degrees you'll get the best combination of spread pattern and functionality.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

I will try to adjust them. Mine are about 10 degrees back. Thanks!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I get more seat time using the tedder than just about any other tractor chore. We're best Buds - that tedder and me.

IMHO - I'd be leery of loosening the tines to change the angle. You might end up with "dueling teeth" that hit each other in the middle!!

I don't know the particular model you're using but, most all tedder's I've looked at have a manual or hydraulic tilt to adjust the tine angle. The more angle, the higher and more aggressively the tedder will throw the hay. With tractor speed and RPM's being the same.

Up here we tedd right after mowing so, I don't think you need to wait.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

2ndWindfarm said:


> I get more seat time using the tedder than just about any other tractor chore. We're best Buds - that tedder and me.
> 
> IMHO - I'd be leery of loosening the tines to change the angle. You might end up with "dueling teeth" that hit each other in the middle!!
> 
> ...


If they are all advanced the same amount there is no way they'll hit each other. The only way that might happen if there is a bent arm but they'd be colliding no matter what angle they are run if that is the case.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> If they are all advanced the same amount there is no way they'll hit each other. The only way that might happen if there is a bent arm but they'd be colliding no matter what angle they are run if that is the case.


I agree. Gotta adjust them all - and be consistent with the changes. Is there a visual way to confirm that the teeth are the same?


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Mentioned this to my father-in-law, and he grumbled, "Tell him to make sure the fools at the factory put the teeth on the right way."



Apparently he bought a piece of equipment once with things mounted wrong. It happens.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

2ndWindfarm said:


> I agree. Gotta adjust them all - and be consistent with the changes. Is there a visual way to confirm that the teeth are the same?


Same as?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I always wait a day after mowing before tedding, here.

1: if I ted the same day, I just get to ted it again the next day with the dews we get at night.

2: Day after mowing I ted in the AM, not while its still sopping wet from the dew, but before the dew burns clear off and the chance of losing leaves go's up. This takes some experience to know just when to start, waiting till the next morning I also find my tedder picks it all up easier and leaves it fluffier after tedding which speeds up drying even more.,


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Crop?

Yield?

PTO speed?

Ground speed?

Cutting height?

Tedder height?

This info should help pinpoint tweaks


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I learned that heavy dew makes bunches. And it packs them tighter as they get relocated. I would avoid driving on the row if it can be helped.


----------

